# I Found A Trailer For Octomom



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

http://wendyrose-rv.ca/bunkhouse.html#51ft

Sorry I cant post a direct link anymore with this new fangled site. The link box is too far to the left for me to make it work.

Doug there are some bugs in your new system.

Maybe someone can put up a direct link for me. I was trying to be funny here, but now I look like an idiot. lol

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well by golly the link worked. All I did was paste it.. Cool... Sorry Doug, Im a dummy yet with your new set up, but still like it.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Anyway check out that website all. There are some big trailers made from this company.

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Anyway check out that website all. There are some big trailers made from this company.
> 
> Carey


My parents have reported seeing similar setups in Western Canada being used for tour groups.


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

We were at the county fair this week and seen campers like these there. I would love to have one that slept 10 and had a W/D, would be great on those week long or longer stays.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and these can be towed with an SUV, right?


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't imagine pulling a 51 ft. trailer...and for the record...if I had 8 babies at once, the only thing you could pull me in is a paddy wagon!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Can I safely tow it with my 1/2 ton?









bbwb


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

bbwb said:


> Can I safely tow it with my 1/2 ton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MUST...... RESIST..... THE URGE....... TO....... RESPOND........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bbwb said:


> Can I safely tow it with my 1/2 ton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure that would be fine...or an Explorer would work too.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like the Carnival has come to town!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

bbwb said:


> Can I safely tow it with my 1/2 ton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tow - probably 
Stop - not a chance


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

I actually saw one of these for sale on eBay...was crazy!!! but would be great for family reunions lol


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

At some point the rear overhang and the danger it would create while turning should make this thing illegal. I ve seen a 14 foot overhang from the rear axle on fire trucks clip cars or bottom out when going in a driveway. This is insane.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Someone needs to send that link to Jim Bob Duggar.

-CC


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

OK, where are the slide outs at???!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Someone needs to send that link to Jim Bob Duggar.
> 
> -CC


Talk about MODS! Have you seen what Jim Bob does to motorhomes?!?! Walk in closets, bunks galore...I think I even saw a delivery room in there somewhere, in case Michelle goes early.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

amyk said:


> I actually saw one of these for sale on eBay...was crazy!!! but would be great for family reunions lol


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

So would the motels 2 towns over!


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

I can see the sign: Yellowstone-Bed for Rent.....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

bbwb said:


> Can I safely tow it with my 1/2 ton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if you use a PP or HA hitch


----------

